# Subwoofer enclosure



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I am selling my system to my friend so that I can get a more powerful system. I do not want to sell my Q Logic box because it fits perfectly in my trunk. She was looking at those cheap ass 20-40 buck boxes on ebay, are they worth it? And will it make my subwoofers sound like crap?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yes they are crap, and u pretty much get what u pay for..the size of the box has to be specific to the type of sub that u have


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3029410750&category=14945

That $20 box says that it has 1.25 cu. ft. per side, which is what SoundDomain.com says my subs, 2 12" MTX T4124A's are recommended in.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

another thing u want to look into is the weight of the box(it isnt enough that our ga16's can barely move, now add the weight of a heavy ass box) but if u dont race or necessarily need a car thats quick on its toes, then weight wouldnt matter


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Well the weight really does not matter to me. I think I am just going to give her my box and buy another one for my new Alpine subs. The recommendation for the box is .7-1.0 cu. ft. So, I was just wondering how will my subs sound in box chambers that are 1.25 cu. ft. each? Will it make a difference since it is different then the recommendation given?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

That is the box that I am looking at getting for my new Alpine's. My other box I believe is only .85 cu. ft. in each chamber and this one is 1.25 in each. It weighs 49 lbs and I can almost bet that my other box weighs just about the same.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

The manufacturers pay engineers lots and lots of money to develope products. These same engineers give specs as to what will make their products sound better. If they say to put it in a .70-1.0 ft^3 box...then put it in a .70-1.0 ft^3 box. The subs will bottom out very easy in a box that much over recommended specs, and you'll likely end up blowing your subs in a couple of months.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

please explain bottom out?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Fonque said:


> *please explain bottom out? *


That loud "CLONK" sound you hear when your sub over excurts itself...it's not a pretty sound.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

how loud do you have to blast your subs to do that?

if you stand back like 15 to 20 feet from your car you'll hear distortion long before that clunking happens, signal to turn it down until the speaker out put can be improved by either a better box, cleaner amp or a new sub all together


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Fonque said:


> *signal to turn it down until the speaker out put can be improved by either a better box, cleaner amp or a new sub all together *


That was my point...the box is probably the single most important thing to a subwoofer. You can take a $1000 sub and put it in a $30 box...and you'll end up with a subwoofer that sounds like a $30 sub.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i personnally dont see why people dont just build their own boxes. they are cheap and you just have to make sure the box is completely sealed and is the right volume.
just takes a little math


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Fonque said:


> *i personnally dont see why people dont just build their own boxes. they are cheap and you just have to make sure the box is completely sealed and is the right volume.
> just takes a little math *


Do you work in the field? I agree with you for the most part about people making thier own boxes, but If you worked in the car audio field and saw some of the people who came in...you'd see why everybody can't just make their own box. I'd say about a good 50% of the people who come in would poke their eye out if they attempted to make their own box...lol


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I paid about 170 for my Q Logic box. I know that I could of made my own, but I have never done it before. I may be doing a custom enclosure sometime soon, but the only reason I was asking about the cheap box is because I didn't think it would work. It would make my MTX subs sound like complete shit.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

nah i dont work in the field its just a hobby. But ive always been into audio equipment of any kind. Just that when it comes to putting a good system to gether in a car its ALOT more affordable then putting a good system in your house


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Fonque said:


> *Just that when it comes to putting a good system to gether in a car its ALOT more affordable then putting a good system in your house *


Can't disagree with ya on that one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

yea, id suggest makin your own box, while intimidating at first it can be rewarding and also allows you to design a box specifically for your subs. which alpine subs r ya gettin? i owned a type-r for a while so i may be able to help ya with and enclosure for that one.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I was thinking of the Alpine Type R... 1241D is what I was lookin at getting...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

yup, thats the same sub i had, drop me a line if ya need help with a box design.


----------

